# Problems Between Batista and Mickie james



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

> In light of the release of Mickie James from WWE last month, it is being noted that she had a few run-ins with Batista. Things apparently became so heated during Mickie's final months in WWE that Batista had threatened to quit unless Mickie was released. It is also being reported that The Undertaker had to step in to help calm Batista down.
> 
> Mickie and Batista apparently have a history with each other, as former WWE star Brian Kendrick stated during a shoot interview. According to Kendrick, a few years ago, Batista had printed out some nude photographs of Mickie and plastered them on the walls in the locker room after becoming agitated with her. Mickie herself has even considered the photographs "highly unsuitable" as she had threatened to sue any website who published them shortly after she made her WWE debut in 2005. The photos came to light due to Mickie's newfound fame.


From Wrestling-Radio.com


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Guess Mickie wouldn't put out. Pussy monster strikes again lol.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

If there's any truth to this, then what a complete prick he is. I'd take Mickie back in WWE (and I'm not even a huge fan of hers) if it meant this boring sleazebag fucks off. What a tool. He also treated Ariel/Shelly Martinez reportedly in a frosty way so doesn't surprise me if he acts all macho in front of women.


----------



## SweetChinMusic1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wouldn't surprise me with Batista. He comes across as the kind of guy who'd suck his own cock if he could.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone is playing hard to get.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Poor Batista. He got angry because he couldn't have roast beef for dinner.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I was expecting to read "Batista and Mickie James were arguing with each other about which one sucks more".


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Don't know if that's true or not but sounds like they had some problems. I can't imagine why Batista would be so mad at her if he was the one that posted the nude pictures of her.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Didnt Mickie have problems with Cena aswell?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sounds like total speculation to me.*


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

Did Batista poop in her purse ala Randy Orton?

queue evolution song


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wait...she has nude pictures?


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

raw-monster said:


> Didnt Mickie have problems with Cena aswell?


Yes as in Mickie tried to seduce him even though he is married and he turned her down.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I already hate Batista, never liked that piece of trash but damn if this report is true then he is completely an asshole.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

king of scotland said:


> Yes as in Mickie tried to seduce him even though he is married and he turned her down.


And most people called Bullshit on that one. Doesn't surprise me about Batista. He had a problem with Shelly Martinez too.


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> wait...she has nude pictures?


There are far better out there. For the record, I didn't seek them out. they were on a less reputable wrestling forum. I think she did like "glamour modeling." Basically softcore stuff. If you ever see a match of hers, look for the Arby's signs in the crowd.

And Batista's a self admitted douche. He talks about it in his own biography. I don't like the guy but the wrestler's okay, for now. I did come out of it hating Melina. She pulled a Lita on Morrison.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Looks like someone couldn't take the Batista Bite


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

COuldn't care less. Why is Batista all over these "wrestling news" sites? Jesus. Is Stephanie McMahon putting out fake reports again? Maybe she wants to garner Batista some heat. Whatever, real or false couldn't care.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*According to Kendrick, a few years ago, Batista had printed out some nude photographs of Mickie and plastered them on the walls in the locker room after becoming agitated with her.*

I swear sometimes the WWE locker room sounds a lot like Mean Girls fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> Poor Batista. He got angry because he couldn't have roast beef for dinner.


:lmao WTF?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

axl626 said:


> There are far better out there. For the record, I didn't seek them out. they were on a less reputable wrestling forum. I think she did like "glamour modeling." Basically softcore stuff. If you ever see a match of hers, look for the Arby's signs in the crowd.
> 
> And Batista's a self admitted douche. He talks about it in his own biography. I don't like the guy but the wrestler's okay, for now. I did come out of it hating Melina. She pulled a Lita on Morrison.


They weren't very softcore to me. Her fingers were spreading it so far open I could see her tonsils.


----------



## xHartxLegacyx (Jun 4, 2009)

More proof that Batista is a dick.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

Batista ruined Morrison's relationship, he banged Lita in 2004, now he tried to ruin Cena's relationship.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

king of scotland said:


> Yes as in Mickie tried to seduce him even though he is married and he turned her down.


From what I've heard Cena and Mickie were sleep together for over a year and to my knowledge the 2 of them didn't have any problems with each hell after they broke up Mickie said Cena was her favorite person to travel with.

As for Batista? Who knows personally I think from all the storys I've heard about Batista he seems like a straight up dickhead.



im back babes said:


> Batista ruined Morrison's relationship, he banged Lita in 2004, now he tried to ruin Cena's relationship.


I personally believe if it wasn't for his friendship with both Triple H and Stephanie he would of been shit canned on the spot after the infamous fight he had with Booker T at the SummerSlam shoot back in 2006.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

This is BS because they made a story off of Kendricks shoot interview and Mickie James release we can all make a story up like this.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

xHartxLegacyx said:


> More proof that Batista is a dick.


Theres no proof he is a dick unless you believe RUMORS and BS Reports like this.


----------



## fuhr86 (Jun 18, 2005)

wrestlefanshop said:


> Theres no proof he is a dick unless you believe RUMORS and BS Reports like this.


Why would Kendrick lie?


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

Kendrick also said that Batista was a fun guy to be around, Tista admitted in his own book that he is a prick.

Mickie is reported to have had a run in with the big 3 at seperate occasions, with Orton when he was called up, he turned her down then we heard nothing of that.

Then we got the stuff in 08, during the time Cena had left his missus, that he and Mickie were dating, then about 2 months or so after that he and his missus got back together and Mickie got moved to SD! Reports said she wasn't over him and she was moved to not cause problems.

Now there's this shit with Big Dave, now Big Dave is an admitted dick, he was responsible for good old Ariel being let go (According to rumors)

In short, a whole load of speculation.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

amazing people will believe Rumors about Mickie but say it BS about Batista or anyone else


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

If Batista's at fault, he would admit it. Just read his book.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

im sure everyone in the lockeroom had seen the pics anyway. they arent hard to find. if there was a problem, something tells me it wasnt because he printed out some pictures. something tells me that they both had issues with eachother....if there were any issues at all.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

It's one thing to know your co-workers have seen them, it's another for one of them to go out of there way to post them in public.

It's like... someone commits manslaughter, everyone knows they commited manslaughter, but one guy decides to dig up the corpse and go "Guy A killed this guy"


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like speculation.


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Looks like someone couldn't take the Batista Bite


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

lol @ people who read this stuff and jump right on it. Oh, a website prints a report that makes Batista out to be an asshole, WELL I'M SOLD!

Even if there is truth in it, interpretation is key. Why does no one consider the fact that Mickie might be the bitch? There have been other so-called reports on how she was a bit of a bunny boiler with Cena and that's why she got shifted brand. Maybe Mickie is a neurotic mess of a woman with no self esteem who flings herself at wrestlers then acts like a crazy bitch afterwards.

Or maybe it's all bullshit.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Another justification for me not liking Batista. I wonder how true this is though...


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Dirtsheets are poisonous, they will literally make any shit up to get a "story". Like someone already mentioned, I think they took what Kendrick said and elaborated on it. No one knows for sure, it sounds like something Big Dave might do, but nobody can actually categorically say this is a fact, unless Batista himself or someone else close to the situation says so.

I also love how people post things about Mickie and Cena as facts, using statements like "from what I understand" and "what happened was", just because you read a dirtsheet does not make you smart to the situation. Just sayin.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

joey.jupiter said:


> Another justification for me not liking Batista. I wonder how true this is though...


 Do you not realize that this story sounds so farce. It's funny how a new report about Batista comes up every few weeks its ridiculous. Mickie's release is more than likely due to outside projects. Dirtsheets are really trying to make Batista look bad why? Because they have nothing else better to do.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

One of the reasons Mickie was released because she could not control her partying and made a WWE tour bus late during their overseas tour recently. In 2008, she slept around with Cena but Cena broke it off for his current wife and Mickie evidently went "Fatal Attraction" on him (minus the bunny) and still wanted to be with him. That's why she was shipped to SD. Batista is a fucking man whore who would probably fuck Linda McMahon if she was still limber. Mickie hopped over to Dave, he gave her the Batista Bite then kicked her ass out the door and she probably wanted more than that. Undertaker probably just stepped in and told Mickie to quit being a cock-block/twat-swat and let Dave move on to whatever diva is next.

***This situation evidently happened on-and-off within the last several months according to the report...in the time frame when Batista has been working with the RAW brand since February and Mickie was on SD. I smell bullshit...


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Mickie James stay losin

Yes. That's how deep the post gets. Move on.


----------



## David Hynes (May 11, 2007)

mvpsuperstar said:


> One of the reasons Mickie was released because she could not control her partying and made a WWE tour bus late during their overseas tour recently. In 2008, she slept around with Cena but Cena broke it off for his current wife and Mickie evidently went "Fatal Attraction" on him (minus the bunny) and still wanted to be with him. That's why she was shipped to SD. Batista is a fucking man whore who would probably fuck Linda McMahon if she was still limber. Mickie hopped over to Dave, he gave her the Batista Bite then kicked her ass out the door and she probably wanted more than that. Undertaker probably just stepped in and told Mickie to quit being a cock-block/twat-swat and let Dave move on to whatever diva is next.
> 
> ***This situation evidently happened on-and-off within the last several months according to the report...in the time frame when Batista has been working with the RAW brand since February and Mickie was on SD. I smell bullshit...


Cos you were there?

Jesus lads, some of ye need to get a grip1 Speculation! no more....


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

David Hynes said:


> Cos you were there?
> 
> Jesus lads, some of ye need to get a grip1 Speculation! no more....


It was a joke, chill out or "Get a grip!" If you think I was being serious then I guess you would believe dirtsheets. I was just trying my hand at writing one and thought it was pretty damn close to the absurd dirtsheets that normally float around the net.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm sceptical on these kind of reports.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena will teach him a lesson at over the limit


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

bboy said:


> cena will teach him a lesson at over the limit


 There isn't a lesson to be learned really these are just dirtsheets people notice how there seems to be SOO many flying in within the same time frame?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

IF this WAS true then....wow Mickie for as hot as she is must have an annoying personality if she can't keep any of these men. 

Probably too clingy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was a crummy thing for Batista to do. I wonder if she wouldn't do a threesome with him. :side:


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

im back babes said:


> Batista ruined Morrison's relationship, he banged Lita in 2004, now he tried to ruin Cena's relationship.


How did Batista try to ruin Cena's relationship?


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> That was a crummy thing for Batista to do. I wonder if she wouldn't do a threesome with him. :side:


What Mickie, Dave and his ego? lol


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well well well i didnt know Cena was nailing Mickie at all, thats a shock to me. And i deffo didnt know Batista had nailed Lita but who wouldnt i know i would. Smells like BS to me maybe Tista nailed her and dumped her


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

mvpsuperstar said:


> It was a joke, chill out or "Get a grip!" If you think I was being serious then I guess you would believe dirtsheets. I was just trying my hand at writing one and thought it was pretty damn close to the absurd dirtsheets that normally float around the net.


Cool story bro.

You're not the first person on here to say they were "joking" as soon as someone calls them out on their post.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> Don't know if that's true or not but sounds like they had some problems. I can't imagine why Batista would be so mad at her if he was the one that posted the nude pictures of her.


Because he's not very intelligent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Dave is a total asshole or what? Then his heel persona isn't actually acting...he's playing himself. Well...


----------



## ross_thefloyd (Jun 26, 2007)

Batista sound's a right dick in this. But hey, always two sides to a story, and, worser things have happened in life.. So who gives a...


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotta love these Perez Hilton-like backstage gossip stories. LOL.

If true, Batista is a dick. I don't get why he has a reputation as a "chick magnet" anyway... he's a big veiny armed fugly 40 year old.  It's like this Robert Pattinson/Justin Bieber obsession the whole world seems to have. I totally don't understand it.

Perhaps I just have superior tastes.


----------



## ohyeah11 (Jul 13, 2009)

_she had to let arby's borrow her roast beef so Batista couldn't eat her out because he doesn't like arby's. _


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Chain Gang said:


> How did Batista try to ruin Cena's relationship?


Must be a Cena mark .. They top themselves every time they post ..


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Gotta love these Perez Hilton-like backstage gossip stories. LOL.
> 
> If true, Batista is a dick. I don't get why he has a reputation as a "chick magnet" anyway... he's a big veiny armed fugly 40 year old.  It's like this Robert Pattinson/Justin Bieber obsession the whole world seems to have. I totally don't understand it.
> 
> Perhaps I just have superior tastes.


I don't either. How big Dave does it. I mean chicks like Kelly I could understand, but Melina? Unless Batista's veins spring out and women have a tenticle fetish, I dont get it.

And while you brought it up, Patterson looks like a hobo in real life and a douche on screen. Bieber doesn't seem to have hit puberty yet.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

punx06 said:


> Cool story bro.
> 
> You're not the first person on here to say they were "joking" as soon as someone calls them out on their post.


What the fuck are you talking about? He very clearly was joking around and you're trying to act like you "called him out"? Get your ego checked. :lmao

Oh, and Pattinson looks like a straight-up child molestor.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*If* this is true and Batista's having all of these problems with different women you'd think *he* was the problem more so than the women he's supposedly involved with.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL. Big Dave, please don't go.

In the words of the big man himself, "I'm the man!".


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Weird.

Reports first centered around Cena/Mickie due to past reports. Soon as shoot interview mentioning the Batista/James thing occurs, it's now Batista/Mickie issues.

Smells like bullshit.


----------



## ZombieSham (Jul 1, 2009)

I can believe what Kendrick said because Batistia is an self-admitted asshole. I'm not sure he did it because he was pissed off at Mickie, I can see him thinking it's funny shit and doing it for that reason.

I'm very reluctant to believe gossip like this, but Batista is an obvious douche and Mickie seems to like guys in the business. Such a shame she's straight.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Weird.
> 
> Reports first centered around Cena/Mickie due to past reports. Soon as shoot interview mentioning the Batista/James thing occurs, it's now Batista/Mickie issues.
> 
> Smells like bullshit.


actually this report is old, I remember reading this in the observer back when she was first released.

It said she was fired because of being late for the bus on a tour which had everyone tense (hence something they normally would have ignored basically snapped them) as back ground information it was brought up that she had a run in with Cena around the same time he had broken up with his fiance and they started the romance storyline and the reports were Vince was just making Real Life TV. Then they break up and apparently she still wants him and that draft she's traded to Smackdown.

Again as background information they said it was recent that Batista and Mickie had been getting into arguments (although at the time it was not specified as to what)

Since none of the parties involved are confirming or denying crap we're left with a big bucket of conspiracy theories.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ZombieSham said:


> Such a shame she's straight.


Some reason, I think she may swing both ways.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Batista is so mad because he never dated mickie. It's quite a juvenile attitude coming from a 42 years old man.

Yet,Batista gets another girl fired,just like shelly martinez.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I was PISSED he was the cause of Shelly's release but if hes the cause of Mickie's release i gotta say i dont really care  plus hes been fucking awesome! lately.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen those nude phtotos. That pussy is worth crying over.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Remember people, the internet is full of lies...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Batista is like a 1000X entertaining that Mickie has ever been so yeah, lose the girl. Keep the ANIMAL.


----------



## Austin:316_UK (Jul 20, 2008)

I read this
*
Mickie herself has even considered the photographs "highly unsuitable" as she had threatened to sue any website who published them shortly after she made her WWE debut in 2005. The photos came to light due to Mickie's newfound fame. *

and thought ''Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit''


Then I googled ''Mickie James naked'' and thought

''SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT''


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Austin:316_UK said:


> I read this
> *
> Mickie herself has even considered the photographs "highly unsuitable" as she had threatened to sue any website who published them shortly after she made her WWE debut in 2005. The photos came to light due to Mickie's newfound fame. *
> 
> ...


Yer I did the same, lmfao! I googled mickie james nude, click first link, and said the word "niiiice".


----------



## Messiah (Nov 25, 2004)

I don't usually believe rumors like this, but when you hear a lot of the same shit, about the same person, it's kinda hard not to. I don't really know why Kendrick would have a reason to make that kinda thing up, which makes it even more believable. All I can say is if that is true, stuff like this is the reason I'm losing my interest in WWE. It's the Kliq 2.0 minus the talent. I wish Mickie the best on her music career, and would absolutely love to see my hometown girl back in TNA. I would love to see crazy ass Alexis Laree back <3


----------



## Legend Killer 2010 (Mar 7, 2010)

good old undertaker


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess Batista isnt leaving after Over The Limit bc what would be the point to letting Mickie Go just to keep Batista around for a few months?


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

Kendra2400 said:


> I guess Batista isnt leaving after Over The Limit bc what would be the point to letting Mickie Go just to keep Batista around for a few months?


So he can fued with Cena and draw more money in his last few months that mickie has in her last 2 years.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Mickie is way more entertaining then Batista.

Yea cant believe anything Batista does is bad.


----------



## Cactus_Flagg (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL, Batista strikes again!


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

Do Not type in Mickie James Beefy well atleast not infront of the young ones. haha


----------



## killafilla (May 14, 2010)

Another one of _those _threads

Where people cant tell the difference between what a newsletter is reporting and what a cut & paste site is editoralising.

The Batista Mickie story pre-existed the release of the shoot interview as well.


----------



## BatistaFan612 (Sep 19, 2010)

Batista may be a total prick and total manwhore, but he admits it, and as strange as it may sound, that makes me respect him. 

Whether he and Mickie had issues, I don't know. None of us can unless you were there in the locker rooms and anything that we would say about him having a role in her dismissal would be pure speculation. All I'll say is this, there are obviously rumors about Mickie having "issues" with multiple men in WWE during her time there, so if there were issues between them, I would lay more blame at her feet than his.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Don't bring back threads older than five days.


----------

